# The PROFIT has spoken



## Blue Tick (Dec 23, 2006)

Gordon B. Hinckley defines what Jesus he believes in. GBH is the current Profit of the LDS church here in Salt Lake.



As a Church we have critics, many of them. They say we do not believe in the traditional Christ of Christianity. There is some substance to what they say. Our faith, our knowledge is not based on ancient tradition, the creeds which came of a finite understanding and out of the almost infinite discussions of men trying to arrive at a definition of the risen Christ. Our faith, our knowledge comes of the witness of a prophet in this dispensation who saw before him the great God of the universe and His Beloved Son, the resurrected Lord Jesus Christ. *(Gordon B. Hinckley, "We Look to Christ", from April 2002 General Conference.)*

You can read the entire speech Here


Another Quote from GBH

The traditional Christ of whom they [evangelical Christians] speak is not the Christ of whom I speak. For the Christ of whom I speak has been revealed in this the Dispensation of the Fullness of Times. He together with His Father, appeared to the boy Joseph Smith in the year 1820, and when Joseph left the grove that day, he knew more of the nature of God than all the learned ministers of the gospel of the ages. *Gordon B. Hinckley, LDS Church News, June 20, 1998, p. 7*


Well there you have it folks the spirit of Anti-Christ is alive and well in Salt Lake City.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 24, 2006)

> when Joseph left the grove that day, he knew more of the nature of God than all the learned ministers of the gospel of the ages



My kids have been told the same by Mormon children. These children said that they, simply by virtue of being Mormon, had a greater revelation of God than we did. Let me tell you, that was a teachable moment right there!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 24, 2006)

I got to tell ya, I feel a burning deep down in my bosom!


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 24, 2006)

Scott Bushey said:


> I got to tell ya, I feel a burning deep down in my bosom!



Yea... Ya.. Know I have the same thing. However, I think it's the enchiladas from Chevy's. 


The burning in the bosom


----------

